# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  استفاده از کامپوننت های rest برای نمایش اطلاعات json در یک گرید

## nilidelphi

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
عزیزان من یک برنامه برای موبایل می نویسیم که در اون از طریق کامپوننت های RESTClient1 و RESTRequest1 و RESTResponse1 میتونم از یک وب سرویس اطلاعات دریافت کنم
مثلا این :
{"Project_id":"20","Finish_Date":null,"Project_Vaz  iat":"2""}
{"Project_id":"29","Finish_Date":null,"Project_Vaz  iat":"2"}
{"Project_id":"209","Finish_Date":null,"Project_Va  ziat":"4"}
{"Project_id":"245","Finish_Date":null,"Project_Va  ziat":"2"}

 حالا مشکل من اینجاست که بلد نیستم که اطلاعات رکورد هارو در یک Grid یا هر چیز دیگری نشون بدم خواهشا اگه کسی میدونه کمک کنه خیلیواجبه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

باسلام.
برای نمایش اطلاعات در grid باید از خاصیت bind Visually دلفی استفاده کنید.
به پوشه های sample دلفی رفته. وارد فایل live Binding شوید.در آنجا مثال های جامعی در این زمینه موجود می باشد.
این سورس به شما کمک می کند.
این لینک می تواند به شما کمی کمک کند.

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست گرامی من live Binding بلدم ولی متن بازگشتی از json رو از کدوم کامپوننت باید به یک گرید بریزم آخه?؟
اول بگین تو کدوم کامپوننت رکورد ها وجود دارد بعد من اونو لاو بایندیگ کنم
مشکل من اینه که من موندم چجوری و با کدوم کامپوننت یا تابع متن بازگشتی رو رکورد به رکورد دریافت کنم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

یعنی با استفاده از grid نمی تونی رکورد به رکورد متن json رو بریزید؟

----------


## nilidelphi

عزیزم من کل متن json رو در خاصیت content دارم
حالا میخوام اونو رکورد به رکورد در یک گرید نشون بدم ، بلدم نیستم اگه میدونید خواهشا گام به گام بهم بگین
خاصیت Comtent یا JsonValue در کامپوننت RESTResponse حاوی متن بازگردانده شده از وب سرویسم هست که بصورت زیر هست :
{"Project_id":"20","Finish_Date":null,"Project_  Vaz  iat":"2""}
{"Project_id":"29","Finish_Date":null,"Project_  Vaz  iat":"2"}
{"Project_id":"209","Finish_Date":null,"Project  _Va  ziat":"4"}
{"Project_id":"245","Finish_Date":null,"Project  _Va  ziat":"2"}
حالا میتونم کد بنویسم و اینارو تفکیک کنم و رکورد به رکورد در یک استریگرید نمایش بدم ولی میدونم که کامپوننتی هست که بشه با استفاده از لایوبایندیگ  مستقیم این رکورد هارو تو گرید یا هر کامپوننت دیگری ریخت
حالا نمیدونم از چه کامپوننتی و چجوری استفاده کنم اگه بلدین ممنون میشم کمک کنین
با تشکر

----------


## nilidelphi

در ضمن من نمیخوام چیزی به json بریزم من می خوام رکورد هارو از json بخونم بریزم تو یک گرید

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

شما اگر درست مثال های livebindings رو نگاه میکردید حتما به جواب میرسیدید.

یک Grid در فرمتون بگذارید روی RESTResponse کلیک کرده و در پایین تب propertice روی Bind Visually کلیک کنید حالا روی * در RESTResponse کلیک و درگ روی * گریدتون بکنید تا حاشیه * گرید سبز شود.

حالا تمامی Content ها روی گرید پیاده سازی شدند. هرچی مقدار Content تغییر کند روی Grid اعمال می شود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست گرامی با تشکر از پاسخ هاتون
مشکل حل شد ولی یه مشکل دیگه بوجود اومد
تمام دیتا هایی که فارسی هستند بصورت زیر نمایش داده میشن حتی با اتفاده از utf-8 :
ÇÊÍÇÏíå ÝÑæÔäÏÇä æÔÇ æ ÎÑÇÒÇä ÇÑæãíå
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

در تاپیک زیر از یونیت فارسی ساز استفاده کن،ببین درست میشه یانه
فارسی در دلفی فایرمانکی

----------


## nilidelphi

با تشکر از پیگیری شما دوست عزیز
شما درست میفرمایین این تاپیکو قبلا هم دیده بودم و سوالمو اونجاهم مطرح کردم ولی اون تاپیک ماله زمانی هست که خروجی اندروید بگیریم
من حتی وقتی خروجی برناممو برای ویندوز میگیرم هم دیتای فارسی این شکلی نمایش داده میشن نمیدونم از چی میتونه باشه؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

شرمنده،من فکرکردم مشکلتون در اندرویده.در ویندوز رو نمیدونم.شرمنده

----------

